
Text analysis of Trump's tweets confirms he writes only the angrier Android half - var_explained
http://varianceexplained.org/r/trump-tweets/
======
minimaxir
> A lot has been written about Trump’s mental state. But I’d really rather get
> inside the head of this anonymous staffer, whose job is to imitate Trump’s
> unique cadence (“Very sad!”), or to put a positive spin on it, to millions
> of followers. Is he a true believer, or just a cog in a political machine,
> mixing whatever mainstream appeal he can into the @realDonaldTrump
> concoction?

A large part of data analysis is avoiding bias. This article was written in an
abrasive tone with the conclusion decided beforehand, and as a result, doesn't
give a neutral perspective of the data. (I'm not a Trump supporter myself, but
it's one of the reasons I am avoiding political data analysis if possible)

For example, as noted, there are only 3200 tweets pre-filter. Doing _specific_
log-odd counts of 140 character tweets will lead to overfitting as I do not
believe there is sufficient data. (Note how the most frequent words are not
present in the log-odds chart)

The methodology is indeed clever, but it is hard for me to _trust_ the
results.

